# Introspective Positive Vibe game (ALL WELCOME)



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 9, 2018)

So this is just a heads up, I'm an oddity so expect me to haunt the general banter area frequently, on another note let's play Good Vibes, post inspirational profound thought invoking piece of art, literature, quote whatever it is that moves you here! 
I got tons so expect frequent updates to this thread. Here we go, I'll start the party with this...


----------



## WizardBlown (Dec 14, 2018)

i got deez


----------



## Joey ApplePipe (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome addition bro, good stuff honestly!


----------

